# My body transformation update with before and after picture.



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

*My body transformation update (before and after pic)*

Hey, I thought I'd give an update on my ongoing body transformation progress.

I found a before picture which gives an idea of where I started. It taken me awhile to reach the point I am at now, but I had several personal set backs. However, lately sticking with my diet and workout I've been seeing good gains again.

Gaining another 15 pounds and I'll be happy.


----------



## Minipurz (Aug 25, 2009)

Looking good sir :yes


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

Good progress.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

your tricep horse shoe is coming in nicely


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

Awesome ... keep up the good work!


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

looks good


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

Good progress, 'mirin gains.
More info on what you've been doing routine and diet wise


----------



## PulchritudinousDemise (Dec 7, 2011)

you look really cute! btw, the third pic really captures the essence of your beauty..


----------



## BoringBum (Jan 10, 2011)

Great progress man.


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

PulchritudinousDemise said:


> you look really cute! btw, the third pic really captures the essence of your beauty..


lol agreed^

But in all seriousness, ya look hot. Congrats.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks guys for the comments :teeth I also thought the third pic really captures me pretty well. Haha.

As for diet. I eat throughout the day and just try to substitute with what I normally eat minus the fast food with healthier alternatives. Brown rice instead of white rice and so on. I also workout 4 times a week. Mon: chest/tricep,Tues: back/bicep,Thurs: shoulder/trap/calves, & Fri: legs/abs. I'll jog on the treadmill for 5-10 minutes to get the blood going then focus on the compound exercises.


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

keep it up! hard work pays off!


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice job, man.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

Nada said:


> Hey, I thought I'd give an update on my ongoing body transformation progress.
> 
> I found a before picture which gives an idea of where I started. It taken me awhile to reach the point I am at now, but I had several personal set backs. However, lately sticking with my diet and workout I've been seeing good gains again.
> 
> Gaining another 15 pounds and I'll be happy.


we got a 30+ member muscle comp coming up in a month. you in? i have a thread a page or two back in general discussion. you cant miss it.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

You can really see a difference.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Inspiring stuff mate :yes Keep it up !


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Good job man. Huge difference from the first and last picture.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

The third picture is wow - oh and I love the glasses!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Daaaaaaaang, you got gunz, too!

I don't like the head transformation, though! :no


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Looking good. Also much better haircut in the second pic :yes


----------



## jaymusic1992 (Dec 14, 2011)

lookin good!!
:high5


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> we got a 30+ member muscle comp coming up in a month. you in? i have a thread a page or two back in general discussion. you cant miss it.


Eh, I'm not really into those types of things plus I still have a ways to go.



millenniumman75 said:


> I don't like the head transformation, though! :no


**reads below**



Lisa said:


> Also much better haircut in the second pic :yes


_*because what matters is what the ladies think_ :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nada said:


> Eh, I'm not really into those types of things plus I still have a ways to go.
> 
> **reads below**
> 
> _*because what matters is what the ladies think_ :boogie


Well, yeah, the second pic is better, but what about the third?

Really - it's what YOU think, not what others think.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> Well, yeah, the second pic is better, but what about the third?
> 
> Really - it's what YOU think, not what others think.


Ah dang, the third pic lol. I thought you were talking about my wild hair cut I had my mom help me do. She and my younger brother laughed at it :|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nada said:


> Ah dang, the third pic lol. I thought you were talking about my wild hair cut I had my mom help me do. She and my younger brother laughed at it :|


You covered up your whole head in that third one. 
The second cut really isn't that bad.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> You covered up your whole head in that third one.


What? I didn't cover up my face! That's my flexing face :teeth


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Man those are so photoshopped! specially that 3rd one look kinda weird!.

how long did you do that in ?


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

GotAnxiety said:


> Man those are so photoshopped! specially that 3rd one look kinda weird.
> 
> how long did you do that in ?


I only cropped & resized the first two picture and the third one I just cover up my face with one of those face from a forever alone comic. Btw, I use Fireworks.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

oh no i meant how long did you take too get those results or gains i mean? you got some good development going on there keep it up!.


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

nice bulk! keep it up


----------



## Reykjavik (Oct 15, 2011)

Great job! How long was it between the first and last photo?


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

GotAnxiety said:


> oh no i meant how long did you take too get those results or gains i mean?





Reykjavik said:


> Great job! How long was it between the first and last photo?


The first picture was taken in 2009 but it's hard to say how long it really taken me. I suffered through multiple depressions, was in the hospital, and moved out of state several times. Most of 2010 I didn't do anything almost lost what I put on in 2009. I gained it back plus some. I also misplaced my early logs and stopped keeping track after awhile so it's hard to say exactly. however altogether I probably gained about 30lbs so far.


----------



## panzimar (Oct 4, 2011)

WOW! Looking fine! Too bad it's just a side angle, but you can still totally see how your upper body has expanded. Very kick ***, congratulations. Glad you've persevered through your circumstances. It has paid off!


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Nicely done! I wish I had a before photo.  I'd imagine this helps remind you why you're doing this when you get up early do work your butt off, haha.


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

That's really impressive. Stuff like this motivates me to get off my lard *** and workout more. Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow hero!, good for motivation.
You also look kind of young, I mean younger then 29, good for you!


----------



## rosa1992 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jr189 said:


> keep it up! hard work pays off!


 :clap


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

what are you doing for traps?


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks for the recent comments, it help keeps me motivated 



Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> what are you doing for traps?


I've been doing the barbell shrug and upright row.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Just thought I should revisit this thread and update on my progress. Anyways, I've gained roughly 8-10 lbs since creating this thread 7 months ago and I seem to making decent progress despite my crappy genetics.

I still like to gain a bit more first before focusing on reducing body fat.


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

How much time is between the first picture and the last one?

Anyway, very impressive progress. Maybe you could share a bit about your diet (calorie intake, what kind of stuff you usually eat all day, what kind of supps you use) and workout program. 

You say you have crappy genetics. Why exactly? Cause you start with little muscle mass? I don't think this means much. Markus Ruhl also had little mass when he started. I think what matters much more is how you respond to training.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

thundercats said:


> How much time is between the first picture and the last one?
> 
> Anyway, very impressive progress. Maybe you could share a bit about your diet (calorie intake, what kind of stuff you usually eat all day, what kind of supps you use) and workout program.
> 
> You say you have crappy genetics. Why exactly? Cause you start with little muscle mass? I don't think this means much. Markus Ruhl also had little mass when he started. I think what matters much more is how you respond to training.


The first picture, about the time I started working out, was taken back in early 2009. It has been a roller-coaster ride where I gained, lost, and regained.

I personally don't think I have great genetics. I've been super skinny up until I was 27 but have attempted in the past to gain weight with practically no results. I'm also an ectomorph.

As for what I eat. Lots of meat, milk, or anything with lots of protein. I don't calculate my calorie intake. I simply eat what I can or more if I don't notice any gains after awhile. I haven't taken any supplements for a year, but plan on doing the protein shakes again. I've been targeting different muscle groups spread out over 3 days for my weekly workout.


----------



## Degeh (Oct 31, 2012)

You did a great job man. Keep it up!


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

Is it possible :fall


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Okay - this is giving me a panic attack. :afr


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Nada said:


> Just thought I should revisit this thread and update on my progress. Anyways, I've gained roughly 8-10 lbs since creating this thread 7 months ago and I seem to making decent progress despite my crappy genetics.
> 
> I still like to gain a bit more first before focusing on reducing body fat.


 I was able to gain about 10 pounds a year back when I was lifting a lot. I started out VERY thin at 140. Got to 160 in a couple of years -my initial goal. But bodybuilding is addictive. You ALWAYS want to get bigger. I started lifting heavier and switching the routine around. Was able to get to 175 in a few more years. I had thought that would be fine but when I got there I wanted to get even bigger. I don't know what would have happened if I had not separated my shoulder in a bicycle accident. I lost that extra 15 pounds I had worked so hard for very quickly. After that I decided it was not worth the trouble to keep gaining. I still lift, but with my bad shoulder, back and foot I do it to keep toned rather than bulk up.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

its good motivation to see how far u come.

i have pretty much been 136-138lbs for 10 yrs of my life. then about 5-6 months back i did some casual regular weight lifting and have been able to put on 12-15 lbs (149lbs-152lbs) without supplements and not really eating that much more than i always have. so i guess my body responds pretty well to weights. i have my own weights/weight bench in my garage. would like to add 8-10 more lbs so that when summertime rolls around i will not feel to skinny when everyone is wearing short sleeves.


----------



## Reckoner7 (Jan 29, 2007)

Great work!


----------



## Brandon11 (Nov 1, 2012)

Dang... I need to start doing that. Great job!


----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)

nice progress man...i've also recently started working out. ectomorph like you, this is very motivating! keep up the good work


----------



## IllmaticJJ (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice work OP!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

you go dude!

great progress, and you know that you are a hottie, i'm sure..:yes


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Come on junior lets see some updated pictures!


----------



## DarkSage (Mar 28, 2014)

Congratulations. Keep up the good work.


----------



## blaznazn22 (Mar 17, 2014)

good job, i notice though alot of dudes work on upper body and neglect lower body. Don't be one of those guys, a nice lower body is sexy.

Unfortunately my problem is the opposite of yours, I gain weight way too easily and am struggling to burn it off.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

blaznazn22 said:


> good job, i notice though alot of dudes work on upper body and neglect lower body. Don't be one of those guys, a nice lower body is sexy.
> 
> Unfortunately my problem is the opposite of yours, I gain weight way too easily and am struggling to burn it off.


Gaining fat easily is not the same as gaining lean muscle easy. Depending on your metabolism gaining fat or losing fat may be easy or hard, gaining lean muscle will always be hard.


----------



## blaznazn22 (Mar 17, 2014)

Noca said:


> Gaining fat easily is not the same as gaining lean muscle easy. Depending on your metabolism gaining fat or losing fat may be easy or hard, gaining lean muscle will always be hard.


not so sure about that, I believe people who are fat or gain weight easily have potential to be very strong easily as well. For example, at one point I weighed 285lb at 5'9. I was benching upwards of 220lb with 3 sets of 10 reps, and less than 2 mins rest between sets. I never tested my max bench but it was probably my own weight. I could do this much after a few months of working out. I wasn't even doing any scientific pre planned weight lifting routine, just increasing weights whenever things got too easy for me. Now that seriously trying to cut fat, I switched to aerobic exercises, and im weak as a girl. I can do about 135lbs of 3 sets and kind of struggle with it. Thats fine with me though, im not trying to be big.


----------



## ASAR (Sep 14, 2010)

good job on your acomplishment 
first picture is best, ;P
ur super skinny and sexy that way
other pics in my taste just copy paste


----------

